# [By Demand] Feb 2009



## Anorion (Dec 11, 2008)

Starting early this month, so we can entertain more requests. 

The preview will come up in due time, but still post whatever you want. 

Also, consider all posts in the last three months that have not showed up in the DVDs as active requests... we are still considering a lot of them (Beatallica, Red vs Blue and ReactOS for example, are definately on our minds)

Apart from individual software, you can also ask for entire sections, suggest websites as hunting grounds, themes for DVDs (like the great idea of a Mobile software only DVD) etc...

just throw in ideas that you might have, about the DVD(s), about the fast track, and about the magazine and we will think about it

pssst... do not get back at me if this does not work out but the By Demand DVD *might* (stress on the word might, in case somebody did not get it) just creep its way into every issue

so start demanding.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 11, 2008)

open Suse 11.1 dvd

fast track for solaris series, like basic setup and administration covering commonly used commands and volume 2 as advanced administration like server setups, data centre setups and applying patches etc,.

exclusive dvd on computing- like from assembling  to all sorts of trouble shooting at all levels, selecting right material and right equipments and applying right methods, what to when something goes wrong, whom to contact when seller or manufacturer is turning deaf ear to us, after warranty what could be done,and like how a smps has to be selected and checked for faults and like stuff , I think you are getting what all I want to say, with video tutorials and custom made picturised,detailed ebook included on the dvd.

and more.........will post soon.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 11, 2008)

Alright. Here is my attempt.

HD Movies. Clips Etc. Full HD ! 1080p Only !
Also Dolby Digital and DTS Demo DVDs ! I guess you can get it legal. Certainly.


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 11, 2008)

Fast track to OS X
 Episodes of Red v Blue Machinima from season 1


----------



## nitinm (Dec 15, 2008)

pl bring back digit archive as we have to make so much of pain if we need to find a software or a game i dont know why all of sudden this is stoped is team digit realy listening


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 16, 2008)

Vista sp2 Beta ........ till feb it will be available

Some good free games (Like chess and all)  small time pass and less (or say good not high) graphics ..................High priority

photoshop,illustrator filters,plugins .......and all.....High priority

Windows 7 beta

High definition Trailers , videos




I say again look for adobe master collection cs4


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 16, 2008)

FT 2 PHP, HTML and CSS, .NET


----------



## Dark Star (Dec 16, 2008)

Sabayon Linux 4.0 DVD


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 16, 2008)

+1^


----------



## Anorion (Dec 16, 2008)

Sabayon 4.0 or Open Suse 11.1?


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 16, 2008)

^^ open suse 11.1


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 17, 2008)

both.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 17, 2008)

^ choose one


----------



## Dark Star (Dec 17, 2008)

IMO 11.1 is just a mere update to 11.0 .. Nothing too new.. While Sabayon 4.0 is a total new OS with new codebase , repos, s/w and all ..


----------



## Samir (Dec 17, 2008)

openSUSE 11.1


----------



## Sathish (Dec 17, 2008)

a Fast track to "Storage"

a Cover story reg analyzing performance, features and security infrastructures between Linux and windows.

Interviews with CEOs about current scenarios in IT.

Top Linux Distributions analysis


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 17, 2008)

Fasttrack to Linux Advanced - Part 2 - In depth.

Windows Mobile shootout


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Dec 17, 2008)

The List:-
1>>*BlueJ 2.5.0* for Windows
Link:*www.bluej.org/download/download.html
2>>*Freespace 2*. The FULL game! Complete with cutscenes, ability to run edited levels etc. The version provided in June 2006 issue did not have the cutscenes and the game could not run edited missions, thus rendering the FRED editor useless. Also, please provide the Blackwater Operations campaign(at least a demo) for FS2. (This is a free to distribute game isn't it? It WAS there in the June 2006 issue!)


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 17, 2008)

Anorion said:


> ^ choose one



ok then open suse 11.1.


----------



## Dark Star (Dec 18, 2008)

Betruger said:


> a Fast track to "Storage"
> 
> a Cover story reg analyzing performance, features and security infrastructures between Linux and windows.
> 
> ...




The only thing digit won't do.. I asked them many times but all in vain


----------



## drsubhadip (Dec 19, 2008)

Sabayon 4.0


----------



## Dark Star (Dec 19, 2008)

It isn't out yet but it will be out at the end of Dec 08


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 19, 2008)

Sabayon 4.0


----------



## skippednote (Dec 19, 2008)

Webroo


----------



## Anorion (Dec 19, 2008)

hmm... checking out OpenSUSE 11.1 now... some of the new features are impressive, but I think I will go for Sabayon 4.0, which has a longer list of changes. Also we have given SUSE around three times before. So far deciding on the Sabayon DVD Iso. Probably bootable. Will keep you people updated. Keep posting requests.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 19, 2008)

Anorion said:


> hmm... checking out OpenSUSE 11.1 now... some of the new features are impressive, but I think I will go for Sabayon 4.0, which has a longer list of changes. Also we have given SUSE around three times before. So far deciding on the Sabayon DVD Iso. Probably bootable. Will keep you people updated. Keep posting requests.



ok thats good, as I will be anyways downloading suse 11.1


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 21, 2008)

Sabayon ? Why not Fedora Cambridge ?


----------



## j_h (Dec 21, 2008)

Anorion said:


> hmm... checking out OpenSUSE 11.1 now... some of the new features are impressive, but I think I will go for Sabayon 4.0, which has a longer list of changes. Also we have given SUSE around three times before. So far deciding on the Sabayon DVD Iso. Probably bootable. Will keep you people updated. Keep posting requests.



Oh no! Please give opensuse 11.1. So what if it has been given out three times before, the green look is great. Also, KDE4 implementation on Opensuse is the best. They have even back ported some features from the upcoming KDE4.2 and included it in it.


----------



## Sathish (Dec 21, 2008)

+1 for open suse 11.0


----------



## topgear (Dec 22, 2008)

Make offline pack of the whole digit forum & wikipedia - Give it in a single Dual layer dvd.

All released verions of adobe cs4 not beta.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 22, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Sabayon ? Why not Fedora Cambridge ?




I think its given with jan issue.


----------



## dskushwaha (Dec 23, 2008)

clmlbx said:


> Vista sp2 Beta ........ till feb it will be available
> 
> Some good free games (Like chess and all) small time pass and less (or say good not high) graphics ..................High priority
> 
> ...


 
I had seen on *www.adobe.com/products/creativesuite/mastercollection/trial/ & found the Masters Collection CS4 trial DVD set costs US15.99$.


----------



## Sathish (Dec 24, 2008)

List added

Fast Track to creating mobile phone themes  
               part I -Carbide UI - (Creating  mobile themes for sybmian phones)  
               Part II - Sony Ericsson theme creator


----------



## Ecstasy (Dec 24, 2008)

Open suse 1.1


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 24, 2008)

^^you must mean 11.1


----------



## ayyankirajesh (Dec 25, 2008)

1. Microsoft Visual Studio2008 express addition

2. C, C++ for Vista


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 27, 2008)

@Anorion: good news.
*distrowatch.com/?newsid=05263
sabayon 4.0 out 
so I guess we can settle with Sabayon 64bit DVD.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Dec 27, 2008)

Oh, I forgot this the first time I posted.
How about including Zeitgeist:Addendum ??? Thats a sequel to the original Zeitgeist.


----------



## topgear (Dec 28, 2008)

I also want 64 bit linux DVD - may be you can consider fedora 10


----------



## Vishal Patil (Dec 28, 2008)

Fast-track to CSS. This will cover most of internet HTML in tutorial CD, php fasttrack n so next should be CSS. May be you can add Javascript also.


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Dec 29, 2008)

*Fast Track should be in print version and not an e-book because its good to read while traveling in public transports. But an e-book cannot be read the same way*

Fast Track to Windows 2008 with a Trial on the DVD
Visual Studio 2008 Express Edition SP1


----------



## topgear (Dec 29, 2008)

Ok. Here's My Demand List :

*Fedora Core Linux 64 bit DVD Version*

*Microsoft Windows Vista 32-bit Service Pack 2 Beta*
ATI Catalyst Drivers for Windows XP 8.12
*Adobe Photoshop Lightroom for Windows 2.2*
*Nokia PC Suite 7.1.18.0*
Slackware Linux 12.2
Foxit Reader 3.0 Build 1222
Visions 1.0.0.1609 - Navigate through your photos in a 3D
Catalencoder 1.1 - MPEG2/DVD to DivX/XviD converter
K-MeleonCCF ME 0.09 RC2
Nero Lite 8.3.13.0 Build 1.18.0.1
VirtualBox for Windows 2.1.0
DownUtube 3.0 Beta 3
Java SE Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 Update 11
Dooble 0.01
Python Interpreter/Compiler (v3) for Windows 3.0


----------



## Master of geeks (Dec 30, 2008)

A good Chess game!!


----------



## rakesh1992kumar (Dec 31, 2008)

*education can be improved by digit...*

Make offline pack of the whole digit forum & wikipedia - Give it in a single Dual layer dvd.
As u know that many of the students are going to appear for 10th and 12th board exams,so u can provide samples paper and other education softwares which can not only help the students but u too(increase in sale)...
All released verions of adobe cs4 not beta.


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 31, 2008)

*America's Army 2.8.4*


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Dec 31, 2008)

^^That site provides lots of links to download the crappy deploy client only! I'll provide you a set of links for the direct download version(patches):-
1>AA version 2.8.3 full
2>AA 2.8.3 to 2.8.3.1 patch
3>AA 2.8.3.1 to 2.8.4 patch
4>AA Map Pack(optional)

By the way, its nice to know some people DO like this game! Oh, and +1 from me for that "America's army 2.8.4"!

Cheerio!


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Jan 1, 2009)

adobe cs4 !!
trial will suffy !!


----------



## topgear (Jan 2, 2009)

*Latest Version Of Maya*


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Jan 3, 2009)

yeah MAYA should also be in for sure !!


----------



## templar165 (Jan 3, 2009)

Darkbasic3D 3D game engine.


----------



## manudhiman6 (Jan 3, 2009)

Okeyyyy, Plzzz will you avail any best sofware for increasing utorrent downloading speeds  for broadband and speed up dial-up connection.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 4, 2009)

Give some good game trailers like you always. Thats all from me!


----------



## skippednote (Jan 4, 2009)

^^
+1

What about Fast Track to Blogging Advanced


----------



## toofan (Jan 4, 2009)

You have missed the DREAMWEAVER CS4 from the Adobe Suite. 

So please add it next month I need it to test that how much its better then CS3.

*
DREAMWEAVER CS4.*


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Jan 5, 2009)

I know I asked for the FS2 full game but I researched and found out that it is NO LONGER FREE to download anymore. So instead of that, how about the Source Code Project's modification of FS2 known as Freespace 2 Open???
Here are the links:-
1>> *FreeSpace2 Open Core files:-*
Link:*fs2source.warpcore.org/exes/3.6.9.rar
2>>*FreeSpace2 MediaVP files:-*
The links can be found here for four files: MV_Core.vp, MV_ Music.vp, MV_Assets.vp, MV_Effect.vp.

Thanks for reading(or at least nothing)

*EDIT*: Now I'm barking mad! I did some research and found out that it *is* completely legal to distribute Freespace 2 (just not to sell it). Thus, I'll include the links to the 3 game cds in my request:-
*Freespace 2 Disc 1*: *games.on.net/file/6948/Freespace_2_Full_Client_Part_1_of_3
*Freespace 2 Disc 2*: *games.on.net/file/6949/Freespace_2_Full_Client_Part_2_of_3
*Freespace 2 Disc 3*: *games.on.net/file/6950/Freespace_2_Full_Client_Part_3_of_3
Please include!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 5, 2009)

OpenSolaris 2008.11


----------



## binilmb (Jan 5, 2009)

Please include MAYA & 3D's Max in February 2009 issue. And also please include All PC Drivers


----------



## kanishka (Jan 9, 2009)

Yea please include Maya latest version..


----------



## manudhiman6 (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey really thanx for the Adobe cs4 master collection, I really needed it.

DIGIT'S THE BEST


----------



## thinknano (Jan 10, 2009)

Dear Admin,

can you work a lil hard and make a digital version of your Digital Passion?
I mean it must not be hard for you guys to create a flash based format of Digital Passion and then update it every month. With pictures(with enlargement option) and the all the Features, Performance, Price, Pros, Cons..etc.

And instead of putting data on particular section like video card, motherboard for particular month you may explore all the field and create a beautiful area for us in your digit dvd.

Since I am buying the digit from early 2006 (retail but regularly) I feel like this periculer space I like the most like I love the Agent 001's part too.

This is a nano idea from thinknano..which is came up of long time of experience and love for digit.
Regards
thinknano


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 10, 2009)

*Any chance Windows 7 Public beta can make it ?*
Please give a seperate artworked DVD for it.


----------



## abhayaysh (Jan 10, 2009)

what about Fast Track to -Mobile Operating systems


----------



## skippednote (Jan 10, 2009)

^
^
Windows 7 public beta.


----------



## Goku DBZ (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: By Demand - Digit February 2009*

Game-Maker
BlueVoda Website Builder
Windows 7 Transformation Pack for Windows XP and Vista
Dragon Ball Z demo and free games
Little Fighter 2 Dragon Ball Z mod
GTA Vice City Mods

Digit Archive 2.0

Please Include more software in Essentials Section.

__________________
My website - *flashwebdbzgt.weebly.com/


----------



## Aerohawk (Jan 11, 2009)

Gigacore said:


> *America's Army 2.8.4*



^ I second this the file's too large.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 12, 2009)

bassam904 said:


> ^
> ^
> Windows 7 public beta.


+1
Hopefully 

But can they?


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jan 13, 2009)

Can you include Windows 7 beta.?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 13, 2009)

3d mark vantage and pcmark vantage full products.also adobe photoshop cs4 extended full version.darkgame studio full verion from the game makers would also be nice


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 15, 2009)

Windows 7 public beta. And more game files and demos.


----------



## manudhiman6 (Jan 16, 2009)

Plz add Brave Dwarves lastest (game) in feb 2009 issue.


----------

